# September 2018 POTM Voting



## snowbear (Oct 5, 2018)

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

 1. "A Drizzly sunrise in Acadia National Park" by @marcookie






 2. "Atlantic Puffins #3" by @gnagel





 3. "Ariens Art On Wheels VSCDA Elkhart Lake Vintage Festival Road America Elkhart Lake,Wi #2" by @CaboWabo 





 4. "December" by @The_Traveler 





 5. "Dayren Santamaria & Made in Cuba, #2" by @Gary A. 





 6. "A couple from fest #2" by @wannabe photographer


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 5, 2018)

Very good images, well done all..


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 5, 2018)

Tough choice this month.  I'll need to think about it and come back!  Congrats to all of the nominees on their excellent work.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 5, 2018)

Had to go with the puffins because of the story that went along with it.  If you haven't read that original thread, take a look.  Great story.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 5, 2018)

Geez, this a tough one. I'm going with #5 only because I can hear that sweet sound.


----------

